# Medinai with RBS???



## Hannibal (Dec 2, 2002)

WOuld it work if I have 3 1" piranhas, 2 RBS and 1 medinai. COuld they coexist???


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Some people have mixed them succesfully (if I remember correctly, Nate was one of them), but I guess it's a very tough job, and it might as well end up in a disaster...


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

They'll do ok for awhile, but probably the RBP will eat it once the fish starts biting the RBP fins.


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 2, 2002)

You think the RB would kill the medinai?? I would have thought the opposite. ???


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

yeah the med. would eventually tear up a red.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Bcollins111900 said:


> yeah the med. would eventually tear up a red.


I dont agree, I think some people dont give reds enough credit. they grow much faster, are thicker and stronger, and I think they would take out the medinei.


----------



## Neoplasia_old (Jan 29, 2003)

Nattereri and medinai have actually been placed together with some degree of success. How big of a tank are you using? Obviously the more room the better.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2003)

I believe nate and also george have successfully mixed them although i believe nate said when he had it in with his caribe they beat the hell outta him.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2003)

Those p's doing alright you got in the 20 gallon....


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Yes I didt it sucsessfully with reds, but with cariba it went south. You want to keep a few things in mind, reds are going to grow alot faster than the medinai will, so I suggest you dont do it unless the reds are at about 7" with the medinai at least 5" that way the size will stay relatively close as compared to young fish. Mine did fine with my 2 Natts, in a 33g tank for about 2 months, then I moved the pygos into a 125g 3 Cariba, 2 Natts for about a month and decided to see if it would work, I let it go for about 2 days and the Medinai wouldnt leave the corner and his fins were frayed up, the cariba were quite mean to it. It can work, but dont start with small Natts and Medinai the Natts will be double its size in a little over a month and then the would most likely eat the Medinai


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

if the red bellies were in a large group then i think they might attack the medinai but with just 2 reds on one med, the medinai would almost definately attack the reds first and kill them. red bellies on average (mind you, i said on average) are more passive and afraid than medinai. yes i have owned both red bellies and medinai.

Joe


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Genin said:


> if the red bellies were in a large group then i think they might attack the medinai but with just 2 reds on one med, the medinai would almost definately attack the reds first and kill them. red bellies on average (mind you, i said on average) are more passive and afraid than medinai. yes i have owned both red bellies and medinai.
> 
> Joe


Joe,
I have owned both also and I understand that not everyone has the same experiences. That being said, I dont think the reds, even being passive and afraid, would stand by and let a medinai kill them. You keep picking on a red and they will fight back. As a whole, reds may not be as aggressive as caribe, but they are built relatively the same and have the same survival instincts. If a red was sick of being picked on, which is what I think the medinai would do, the med is in serious trouble.
This is just what I think would happen, I also think it is not worth trying it out.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

grosse gurke,
your post was well said, and i would agree that if picked on any piranha will fight back. i would also not recommend mixing medinai and red bellies unless you have an extrememly large tank. i think it's a recipe for disaster.

Joe


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Don't medinai sometimes live in pygo-shoals in the wild, taking advantage of the relative safety of the shoal and the food? I thought I read something about mimicry on your website (*here*), Genin.
So that would make me think, if you have a big enough tank, it would work out...


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

I would say you can if your tank has plenty room. I've seen it been done with success.


----------



## Neoplasia_old (Jan 29, 2003)

Yes they have been known to hang around with Pygos.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

judazzz yes they do shoal with caribe in the wild on occassion. it's an example of meullerian mimicry (spelling? i am too lazy to look at my page for spelling help). but like i said in my post, it will probably only work if you have an extremely large tank. i intend on getting a very large tank maybe over summer and trying out a medinai and pygo experiment.









Joe


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Genin said:


> i intend on getting a very large tank maybe over summer and trying out a medinai and pygo experiment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you know what pygo's you'll mix with medinai (I guess cariba, since they live together in the wild), and how many pygo's and how many medinai?
In any case, keep us updated on your plan!









*in Butthead voice* "_This is gonna be cool, huhuh_"


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

i will definately keep ya'll posted, like you said judazzz probably some caribe.

Joe


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

i'm wondering if you are trying to see if your piranha will kill each other or 
live peacefully. With the outcome of your experiment, do you expect 
it to be an effective hypothesis. Or are you just trying to save tank space
by not having to have seperate tanks. it seems that by having to have 
a large tank, then most likely it wont' work out but for a little while. And is your 
experiment justifiable by some actually scientific reasoning. Please elaborate.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

traumatic,
live peacefully is what i am going for of course. no, you know what i like to do is raise a piranha then make it fight others or die :veryangry: of course there is some scientific basis for this. did you not see earlier posts? did you read all of them before you replied? medinai shoal with pygos in the wild on occassion and some have managed that in their home aquarium and that's what i am hoping to replicate in the faaaaaaaaaar future.







i am very attached to my fish and am by no means into throwing him or any others ps to their demise. later on.

Joe


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Hey Joe (lol, :rockin: ),
are you going to use Munen for your experiment as well, or do you keep him seperate?


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Jona (Judazzz),
That I am not sure of as of yet. I really really like my Munen so I don't know if I would try to use him first. I will buy some more Medinai and some Pygos and then put them together and if it works I will try to introduce Munen. I have noticed that no one has a full grown S. Medinai so that is my plan for Munen. I am grabbing a 55 gallon tank in 2 weeks from globber99 and Munen gets it all to himself. I am hoping that helps him keep on growing fast. Right now he is 4" from snout to end of stump (standard length). I can't wait until he's like 8" or more.

Joe


----------

